# Urdu/Persian: گُزشتہ



## panjabigator

Greetings all,

I'm looking for some more usages of the the word گُزشتہ. So far I have found گُزشتہ ماہ (last month) and شب گُزشتہ (last night).  Seems to be quite useful of a word, at least by the BBC.

Thoughts and comments are appreciated for both languages.

PG


----------



## BP.

_guzashta _: past, left over, previous. Equivalent of _guzra hua_, _pichhlaa _(<- common with Hindii).
An example that shows different shades of its meaning:
_roze guzashta_(the past day)_ ham paRaao ke guzashtagaan_(those who left)_ ke izaafii saamaan ko khud bhi taSarruf me.n laae aur diigar shikaario.n ko bhi guzashta_(offer)_ kiaa.
روز گزشتہ ہم پڑاؤ کے گزشتگان کے اضافی سامان کو خود بھی تصرٌف میں لاے اور اسے دیگر شکاریوں کو بھی گزشتہ کیا۔



_


----------



## panjabigator

Kheli motashakkaram BP mian!


----------



## Faylasoof

Most terms dealing with time can use it: _roz-eguzashtah_ [day] / _saale-e-guzashtah_ [year] / _saa3at-e-guzashatah _[hour] etc. 

In Urdu we also have it in _3umr-e-guzashtah_!!


----------



## panjabigator

When would you use _saa3at_ in Urdu?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Ah, my friends you have forgotten to mention another use of guzashtah...

*guzashtah 3iid mubaarak....* (say that in a few days or so)... *Belated Eid*


----------



## panjabigator

That seems to be the most useful!  Tell me, would that sound right in wishing someone Happy Belated Birthday?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

this is your word !


----------



## BP.

panjabigator said:


> When would you use _saa3at_ in Urdu?



ساعت means time; the time passed; the hour; a little while; an instant/a second etc. Is equivalent to _waqt, g.haRii_(e.g. _khudaa khudaa kar ke wo g.haRii aaii_), _lamHa_(or some other time unit), _pal, dam _etc. 

e.g. _maa.n ko multafit na paa kar us ziddii bachche ne kuch saa3at ko tawaqquf kiaa magar p.hir dubaaraa d.haaRe.n maar ke rone lagaa._


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

I would say that *saa3at* is nowadays almost exclusively used in a religious context meaning : The Hour... (= the time that will come, meaning : *qiyaamat*...)


----------



## BP.

And I've probably never heard it in that context! Voilà an example of the intricacy of languages!


----------



## Faylasoof

... and how can we forget _3umr-e-guzashtah _عمر گزشتہ !


اے نکیرَین قیامت ہی پہ رکھو پرستش
میں زرا عمر گزشتہ کی تلافی کر لوں

Not sure whose lines.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Question to the experts of Urdu: I have this strange expression in my Urdu dictionary, have you ever heard (of) it ? : (Sorry I have to paste images from Inpage still unable to type Arabic / Urdu otherwise on my computer.




Or if you like : guzashtah raa Salaat, aa'indah raa ehtiyaat


----------



## panjabigator

Which Urdu dictionary do you use?


----------



## arsham

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Question to the experts of Urdu: I have this strange expression in my Urdu dictionary, have you ever heard (of) it ? : (Sorry I have to paste images from Inpage still unable to type Arabic / Urdu otherwise on my computer.
> 
> View attachment 6553
> 
> Or if you like : guzashtah raa Salaat, aa'indah raa ehtiyaat


 
This is Persian, or at least understandable in Persian,

"Prayer for the past, caution for the future" i.e. one needs to pray for what's happened and be cautious about the future


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Thanks Arsham ! I was aware of the meaning and indeed this is pure Persian !

PG, my favorite is the Feroz ul Lughat Jami'3 (monolingual) dictionary.

I was asking our Urdu experts if they had ever heard this expression / saying.

What about you Aaghaa-ye Arsham, you say that it is  Understandable in Persian, it sounds like you've never come across it before.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes Cilqui, I’ve heard this before and yes it is as we agree – fully Persian and the meaning as Arsham gives. But I must say it would be a rare occurrence today! 

  There was a time when Urduphones would freely use Persian idioms (and even poetry) in normal conversation. Now, sadly, what I hear is rather bland Urdu most of the time but occasionally you do hear good Urdu poetry where once Persian stood.


----------



## arsham

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Thanks Arsham ! I was aware of the meaning and indeed this is pure Persian !
> 
> 
> What about you Aaghaa-ye Arsham, you say that it is Understandable in Persian, it sounds like you've never come across it before.


 
You're welcome,
No, it's not an expression frequently used, though it's neatly formulated!


----------



## Machlii5

Hello, I'm studying Hindi but like to consider (spoken) Urdu as well, so I have to rely on transliteration in Urdu. I've got a problem with the pronounciation of 3  like in  saa3at - could that be something like a glottal stop? And what sound in Hindi would be closest?


----------



## BP.

The 3 (ayn) is more glottal than a glottal stop! As a novice, you could use it as a glottal stop between two long vowels, and as an alif otherwise. To be able to learn the correct sound of ayn you'd have to refer to Arabic sounds. We usually only use a watered-down ayn, so its no big deal for you.

As for the Hindi equivalent, I'm afraid none should exist since the ayn is an import from semetic tongues, though Hindi speakers would be in a better position to answer.


----------



## Machlii5

BelligerentPacifist said:


> The 3 (ayn) is more glottal than a glottal stop!
> As for the Hindi equivalent, I'm afraid none should exist since the ayn is an import from semetic tongues


Sorry, wrong expression. I really meant substitute, as there is no such sound in Hindi. But could  h  be substituted in a word with  3(ayn) ?


----------

